# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms >  بازکردن فایل aspx

## ashkan_gorg

با سلام
دوستان گرامی من فایلی دارم با پسوند aspx زمانی که میخوام بازش کنم سورسش   رو ببینم با پیغام زیر مواجه میشوم باید از چه نرم افزاری برای دیدن سورسش   استفاده کنم؟
This is a marker file generated by the precompilation tool, and should not be deleted!

----------


## ParsaNM

فايلهاي aspx رو بايد با visual studio باز کردن الان آخرين نسخش 2010 هستش ..!

----------


## ashkan_gorg

دوست عزیز میدونم باید با visual studio بازش کردولی زمان بازکردن پیغام بالا رو میده

----------

